# Test



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2014)

Sto guardando con Mattia un programma di national geographic dove é stato fattovquesto test.
Alla fine do la " soluzione"

Sei in un centro commerciale all ora di pranzo e ci sono due hamburgerie  una davanti all altra.
Una ha la fila. L altra no.
Risposta A
entro in quella con la fila
Risposta B.
Entro in quella vuota.

Il tuo aereo sra per partire ma decidi di comprare un libro nonostante il pochissimo tempo.
Cosa fai?
Risposta A.
Ti dirigi subito al bancone dei top di vendita.
Risposta B.
Dai un occhiata veloce a tutto il resto

Vuoi comprare un prodotto su internet che hai trovato su due siti differenti.
un sito ha il prodotto recensito da circa venti persone in maniera per la maggior parte positiva, l altro nessuna recensione ma costa meno pur essendo lo stesso prodotto.
Dove lo compri?
Risposta A.
Sul sito con le recensioni
Risposta B
Sul sito senza.

la maggioranza di A da un profilo, la maggiornaza di B ovviamente un altro.
Io e mattia abbiamo profili diversi.
Strano. Chi l avrebbe mai detto?
:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

B


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2014)

B


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Marzo 2014)

B


----------



## Zod (23 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto guardando con Mattia un programma di national geographic dove é stato fattovquesto test.
> Alla fine do la " soluzione"
> 
> Sei in un centro commerciale all ora di pranzo e ci sono due hamburgerie  una davanti all altra.
> ...


A

Se non c'è la fila significa che servono prodotti scadenti 

Se ho poco tempo per scegliere mi fido della maggioranza delle opinioni altrui

Se ci sono recensioni è più probabile che il sito sia affidabile, almeno la merce arriva


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2014)

Mattia é risultato a, io b.
Dovrete aspettare un pó per i profili.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Marzo 2014)

A 


chissà che profilo è... :scared:


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2014)

Ciao



B

​
:mrgreen: ... proprio doc ... non tenerci troppo sulle spine ...



sienne

​


----------



## Fantastica (23 Marzo 2014)

Ho risposto due volte B e una volta A. :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

B!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> B


Hello Cottonmouth


----------



## lolapal (23 Marzo 2014)

due B e una A



Buona domenica a tutti/e!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> A
> 
> Se non c'è la fila significa che servono prodotti scadenti
> 
> ...


B  le motivazioni : nel primo caso non sono pecora quindi non seguo il gregge per indole, nel secondo caso ho i miei gusti in fatto di libri me ne frego dei top, nel terzo caso idem come il primo caso :smile: buona domenica ...Tebe ti consiglierei ti aspettare per la spiegazione di A e B, magari altri vorranno partecipare ciao :smile:


----------



## Spider (23 Marzo 2014)

...Tutta una grande,
 grandissima,
B


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> B  le motivazioni : nel primo caso non sono pecora quindi non seguo il gregge per indole, nel secondo caso ho i miei gusti in fatto di libri me ne frego dei top, nel terzo caso idem come il primo caso :smile: buona domenica ...Tebe ti consiglierei ti aspettare per la spiegazione di A e B, magari altri vorranno partecipare ciao :smile:


Non scrivere mai la parola pecora!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Tutta una grande,
> grandissima,
> B


Stai bene, Spideruccio?

buona domenica

qui piove, é tornato l'autunno


----------



## Buscopann (23 Marzo 2014)

2 B e una A.
Se non ci sono recensioni col cavolo che compro su internet, anche se costa meno 

Buscotram


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> 2 B e una A.
> Se non ci sono recensioni col cavolo che compro su internet, anche se costa meno
> 
> Buscotram



Tanto le recensioni sono finte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Marzo 2014)

E poi é lo stesso prodotto!


----------



## Buscopann (23 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tanto le recensioni sono finte


Alcune si. Ma non tutte, soprattutto se molte sono negative

Buscopann


----------



## Spider (23 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Stai bene, Spideruccio?
> 
> buona domenica
> 
> qui piove, é tornato l'autunno


ciao Ciccia,
 sto meglio,
ci provo almeno.
non devo bere, 
perchè non reggo l'alcol per niente
e combino solo casini.
poi...fanculo il resto!

non ci crederai ma oggi lavoro e 
pure qui piove maledettamente...


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non scrivere mai la parola pecora!!!


Gregge va bene ???:scared:io lo so già immagini che arriva Oscu' di corsa :carneval::aereo:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alcune si. Ma non tutte, soprattutto se molte sono negative
> 
> Buscopann


Ma che dirti io ho trovato riscontri sia nel primo caso che nel secondo quindi a parità di rischio me ne frego :smile:


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ...Tutta una grande,
> grandissima,
> B


Non ne dubitavo. :carneval:
Pure io tutte b.
Per dare il risultato aspetto domani ma il programma parlava di gruppi sociali e indivisui solitari in base ad una visione di evoluzione e di "percorsi mentali"
Molto interessante.


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2014)

[SUB]​Tutte B ! Non che mi sia andata sempre bene applicando l'orientamento B...[/SUB]


----------



## Innominata (23 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao Ciccia,
> sto meglio,
> ci provo almeno.
> non devo bere,
> ...


Ma come diceva mia nonna, non può piovere sempre, e bello e cattivo tempo non durano mai tutto il tempo:smile:. E' pieno di erba gatta sul balcone, e di quella che il gatto si sballa visibilmente, segno che l'inverno è' andato (dico per te, quest'anno mi è' mancata l'atmosfera intirizzita).
Ah, pure io mi facevo due birrette ogni tanto, le usavo quando volevo gasarmi per dirgli tutto, ma proprio tutto, smuovere, spalare, terremotare, mettere palle invece che fiori e cannonare! Una volta però mi accorsi che gli avevo dato nell'ebbrezza una serie di dritte a me assolutamente contrarie e controproducenti, così ho virato sulle pozioni di acido ascorbico quando ho da disinnescare qualche bombardone


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> [SUB]​Tutte B ! Non che mi sia andata sempre bene applicando l'orientamento B...[/SUB]


Vero nemmeno a me ma preferisco sbagliare per mia scelta che esser indotta all'errore  per seguire l'onda :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ne dubitavo. :carneval:
> Pure io tutte b.
> Per dare il risultato aspetto domani ma il programma parlava di gruppi sociali e indivisui solitari in base ad una visione di evoluzione e di "percorsi mentali"
> Molto interessante.


Io mi rompo le balle ad aspettare e per un hamburger non aspetto, tanto è un fast e junk food comunque. Per mangiare pesce o brasato aspetterei.
Per il prodotto on line mi fido poco delle recensioni e ho sempre scelto in base al prezzo (facendo attenzione alle spese di spedizione). I best sellers generalmente non mi piacciono.
Non c'entra nulla il volersi sentire fuori dalla massa.
A me piace essere nella massa e guardo pure Sanremo :mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (23 Marzo 2014)

Io A.

Non mi piace rischiare troppo.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

1-B
2-non pervenuto...(cio' gl'ebbucc)..:mrgreen:
3-B

ma sara' comunque na' stronzata...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Tanto le recensioni sono finte


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Alcune si. Ma non tutte, soprattutto se molte sono negative
> 
> Buscopann


anche quelle...le fanno i concorrenti...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2014)

A
B
A


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A
> B
> A


ahia...

nun l'avrei mai detto...mi Diludi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahia...
> 
> nun l'avrei mai detto...mi Diludi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


Ma che ce fai qua a quest'ora?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che ce fai qua a quest'ora?...


mangiato pesante ma adesso vado a nanna cià nottambuli


----------



## Sterminator (23 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mangiato pesante ma adesso vado a nanna cià nottambuli


si senteeeee.....:mrgreen:

vabbe' 'notte serena...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Marzo 2014)

A


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> B


io c però piuttosto che al test loffio con la mania di suspence di tebe mi interessa da dove cazzarola spunta luciliù solo per tu:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (24 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> anche quelle...le fanno i concorrenti...:mrgreen:


Con le recensioni la possibilità di inculata si abbassa drasticamente. Provato sia con gli hotel che con i ristoranti.
Raramente ho trovato una media di giudizi positivi in posti di merda o viceversa. Poi non so se la cosa cambia nel caso in cui dovessi comprarmi un rasoio elettrico. Nel caso vi farò sapere 

Buscopann


----------



## Zod (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io c però piuttosto che al test loffio con la mania di suspence di tebe mi interessa da dove cazzarola spunta luciliù solo per tu:singleeye:


Se ti avanza non buttarla..


----------



## @lex (24 Marzo 2014)

b b b


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

TEBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE le risposte, please


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

_Sei in un centro commerciale all ora di pranzo e ci sono due hamburgerie  una davanti all altra.
Una ha la fila. L altra no.
Risposta A
entro in quella con la fila
Risposta B.
Entro in quella vuota.
_
la mia risposta sarebbe "non mangio" ma visto che non si può, dico A, se nessuno va in quell'hamburgeria è evidente che sia perchè il cibo non è buono, è vero che farei più velocemente, ma se sono in un centro commerciale all'ora di pranzo vuol dire che il tempo ce l'ho

_Il tuo aereo sra per partire ma decidi di comprare un libro nonostante il pochissimo tempo.
Cosa fai?
Risposta A.
Ti dirigi subito al bancone dei top di vendita.
Risposta B.
Dai un occhiata veloce a tutto il resto_

anche qui la risposta sarebbe "non lo compro" visto che se devo partire per un viaggio, un libro da leggere ce l'ho sicuramente dietro, però la risposta è la B, do un'occhiata veloce, per qualche motivo i libri molto venduti e molto pubblicizzati non mi soddisfano


_Vuoi comprare un prodotto su internet che hai trovato su due siti differenti.
un sito ha il prodotto recensito da circa venti persone in maniera per la maggior parte positiva, l altro nessuna recensione ma costa meno pur essendo lo stesso prodotto.
Dove lo compri?
Risposta A.
Sul sito con le recensioni
Risposta B
Sul sito senza._

se le recensioni riguardando il prodotto scelgo il sito più economico, non ha senso spendere di più, se le recensioni invece riguardano il venditore (come fanno su e-bay), allora scelgo quello più affidabile


----------



## mic (26 Marzo 2014)

B


----------



## Tebe (26 Marzo 2014)

L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".
Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
E soprattutto saperlo fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che. siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.


Avevo sentore di non esser granché uniformata... Infatti 3 B:smile: buongiorno


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> B





farfalla ha detto:


> B





LucyLiu ha detto:


> B





Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia é risultato a, io b.
> Dovrete aspettare un pó per i profili.
> 
> :mrgreen:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho risposto due volte B e una volta A. :singleeye:





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> B!!!





lolapal ha detto:


> due B e una A
> 
> 
> 
> Buona domenica a tutti/e!!!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> B  le motivazioni : nel primo caso non sono pecora quindi non seguo il gregge per indole, nel secondo caso ho i miei gusti in fatto di libri me ne frego dei top, nel terzo caso idem come il primo caso :smile: buona domenica ...Tebe ti consiglierei ti aspettare per la spiegazione di A e B, magari altri vorranno partecipare ciao :smile:





Spider ha detto:


> ...Tutta una grande,
> grandissima,
> B





Buscopann ha detto:


> 2 B e una A.
> Se non ci sono recensioni col cavolo che compro su internet, anche se costa meno
> 
> Buscotram





Innominata ha detto:


> [SUB]​Tutte B ! Non che mi sia andata sempre bene applicando l'orientamento B...[/SUB]





Sterminator ha detto:


> 1-B
> 2-non pervenuto...(cio' gl'ebbucc)..:mrgreen:
> 3-B
> 
> ma sara' comunque na' stronzata...:rotfl:





Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> b b b





mic ha detto:


> B





Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> *Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".*
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.



 :cattivik::risata:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.



Mi sovviene un altro esperimento però.

Via via, ogni "cavia" inconsapevole viene fatta aspettare in una stanza con altre persone, tutti complici. A tutti viene detto di aspettare. A un certo punto dalla porta chiusa della stanza accanto arriva fumo e rumori di fuoco.

I complici sanno che è tutto controllato, e il loro compito è stare tranquilli e non muoversi.

La cavia, nel 99 per cento dei casi, vedendo il "gruppo" tranquillo... non si muove neppure lei.

La conclusione era che il gruppo può portare a scelte dannose per la propria sopravvivenza, perchè si demanda appunto a una decisione collettiva ciò che invece dovrebbe essere deciso all'istante e per conto proprio.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :cattivik::risata:


Ma che io sia un lupo solitario lo so e la cosa mi tranquillizza molti mai stata allineata sempre poco influenzabile. Dall'opinione massiva e ne sono molto molto felice ah ah


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

Trovo che sia spocchioso dirsi di essere fieri di non essere uniformati. a volte sono uniformato a volte no. ma credo anche di essere molto molto molro poco influenzabile pur essendo uniformato


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2014)

comunque siamo tutti pezzi unici .
c'è chi lavora su questa diversità, c'è chi vive nell'affannosa ricerca di uniformarsi agli altri pensando sempre che quello che lo differenzia sia a mancare 
c'è poi il diverso a tutti i costi, quello che non lo fa perchè questa è la sua personalità ma perchè diverso richiede attenzione e ascolto


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque siamo tutti pezzi unici .
> c'è chi lavora su questa diversità, c'è chi vive nell'affannosa ricerca di uniformarsi agli altri pensando sempre che quello che lo differenzia sia a mancare
> c'è poi il diverso a tutti i costi, quello che non lo fa perchè questa è la sua personalità ma perchè diverso richiede attenzione e ascolto


O perché per il diverso fa figo esserlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque siamo tutti pezzi unici .
> c'è chi lavora su questa diversità, c'è chi vive nell'affannosa ricerca di uniformarsi agli altri pensando sempre che quello che lo differenzia sia a mancare
> c'è poi il diverso a tutti i costi, quello che non lo fa perchè questa è la sua personalità ma perchè diverso richiede attenzione e ascolto


c'è pure chi ritiene che questi test siano colossali fregnacce


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> c'è pure chi ritiene che questi test siano colossali fregnacce


E che la signora mille lire della stazione di bologna non sia mai esistita.


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che la signora mille lire della stazione di bologna non sia mai esistita.


Certo che sarà pure esistita. il resto te lo sei inventato o lo hai riportato per fare il figo. se non esistessero quelli come te come farebbero ad alimentarsi le leggende metropolitane?


----------



## Caciottina (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Certo che sarà pure esistita. il resto te lo sei inventato o lo hai riportato per fare il figo. se non esistessero quelli come te come farebbero ad alimentarsi le leggende metropolitane?


non so come e perche ma mi sono questionata a lungo su questo tuo post.....
avevo letto: certo sara pure ESTETISTA........


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Certo che sarà pure esistita. il resto te lo sei inventato o lo hai riportato per fare il figo. se non esistessero quelli come te come farebbero ad alimentarsi le leggende metropolitane?


Se vai a rileggere leggerai che io ho asserito "dicono che".
In quanto sta storia dei miliardi nel letto mi è stata riportata da dei bolognesi.

So che ti sarebbe piaciuto essere tu quello che ha sistemato la casa della defunta.

Noto avvoltoio.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Trovo che sia spocchioso dirsi di essere fieri di non essere uniformati. a volte sono uniformato a volte no. ma credo anche di essere molto molto molro poco influenzabile pur essendo uniformato



più che altro secondo me non ci si dovrebbe nemmeno porre il problema, ovvero si fanno cose che ci permettono di vivere bene/meglio secondo la nostra indole, oppure non si fanno, tutto qua


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se vai a rileggere leggerai che io ho asserito "dicono che".
> In quanto sta storia dei miliardi nel letto mi è stata riportata da dei bolognesi.
> 
> So che ti sarebbe piaciuto essere tu quello che ha sistemato la casa della defunta.
> ...


Ok. noto pigmeo


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> più che altro secondo me nfon ci si dovrebbe nemmeno porre il problema, ovvero si fanno cose che ci permettono di vivere bene/meglio secondo la nostra indole, oppure non si fanno, tutto qua


Non venirlp a dire a me. ho usato uniformato per convenzione e per farmi capire. a me uniformarmi o essere diverso dalla massa mi frega meno di zero. io sono io e se faccio o dico cose che fanno o dicono in tanti o pochi me ne fotto.


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Non venirlp a dire a me. ho usato uniformato per convenzione e per farmi capire. a me uniformarmi o essere diverso dalla massa mi frega meno di zero. io sono io e se faccio o dico cose che fanno o dicono in tanti o pochi me ne fotto.



tipo in quel tuo ritratto, non è che tante governanti si mettano quella scollatura


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

E per finire. che io sonp un avvoltoio è falso ed è un‘altra leggenda di questo forum. alimentata da mk. che finalmente potrebbe smentire visto che io non ho mai sfruttato nessuno in tutta la mia vita.. che tu sia in nano pigmeo invece è vero e a riprova ci sono foto e video . 
Piccolo conte, fisicamente e moralmente


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> tipo in quel tuo ritratto, non è che tante governanti si mettano quella scollatura


Io sono diverso


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> E per finire. che io sonp un avvoltoio è falso ed è un‘altra leggenda di questo forum. alimentata da mk. che finalmente potrebbe smentire visto che io non ho mai sfruttato nessuno in tutta la mia vita.. che tu sia in nano pigmeo invece è vero e a riprova ci sono foto e video .
> Piccolo conte, fisicamente e moralmente


Beh sai com'è "si dice" e nota "si dice" che ogni leggenda metropolitana contenga un germe di verità...
Un po' come quella che dice che io mi porto le amanti in casa.

SI dice che...

Io misuro un metro e sessanquattro cm.
Sono più piccolo di certe persone e più alto di altre.

Non è che a furia di dire nano, io cresca o diminuisca.
SOno quello che sono nel bene e nel male.


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai com'è "si dice" e nota "si dice" che ogni leggenda metropolitana contenga un germe di verità...
> Un po' come quella che dice che io mi porto le amanti in casa.
> 
> SI dice che...
> ...


Lo hai confermato tu che ti sei portato l‘amante a casa ed era pure amica di tua moglie. 1,64cm, il chihuahua del forum ahahah
e io sono e bene nel tuo caso è un ossimoro


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Lo hai confermato tu che ti sei portato l‘amante a casa ed era pure amica di tua moglie. 1,64cm, il chihuahua del forum ahahah
> e io sono e bene è un ossimoro
> :mrgreen:


Ma non era quella 
la mia amante.

Era un'altra.


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non era quella
> la mia amante.
> 
> Era un'altra.


smentisci le tue stesse parole. ne prendo atto. ma mo‘ basta che mi hai già rotto il cazzo. mi hai insultato ripetendo come un pappagallo ritardato una cosa. ti ho insultato dicendo la verità. direi che mi hsi già triturato abbastanza la cippa. quindi basta così


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai com'è "si dice" e nota "si dice" che ogni leggenda metropolitana contenga un germe di verità...
> Un po' come quella che dice che io mi porto le amanti in casa.
> 
> SI dice che...
> ...


La leggenda metropolitana che Alex è un avvoltoio non contiene un briciolo di veritá.
In un altro thread si parlava di padri separati costretti a vivere sotto la soglia della povertá. Ecco, credo che definire avvoltoio una persona in difficoltà che magari in quel momento non ha niente da offrire, ma può solo 'prendere', sia un insulto a chi sa cosa vuol dire avere problemi e dover sopravvivere.

Io lo so perché c'é stato un momento in cui mi sono trovata a poter prendere e basta. E Alex mi ha dato ció che aveva senza esitare, pensando a me e ai miei figli.

Oggi sono più serena e tutto è in discesa...ma non denigreró mai chi vive certi problemi. Perché so come si sta.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> La leggenda metropolitana che Alex è un avvoltoio non contiene un briciolo di veritá.
> In un altro thread si parlava di padri separati costretti a vivere sotto la soglia della povertá. Ecco, credo che definire avvoltoio una persona in difficoltà che magari in quel momento non ha niente da offrire, ma può solo 'prendere', sia un insulto a chi sa cosa vuol dire avere problemi e dover sopravvivere.
> 
> Io lo so perché c'é stato un momento in cui mi sono trovata a poter prendere e basta. E Alex mi ha dato ció che aveva senza esitare, pensando a me e ai miei figli.
> ...


Ok mi scuso.
Però potresti anche notare tutte le offese sue gratuite su di me.
Che ne dici?
Un piccolissimo sguardo, un pulviscolo che ti chiedo, onestamente di mettere sul piatto della bilancia.

Sai com'è un po' si ignora, un po' si passa sopra poi insomma sai com'è no?
Quando ci capita la possibilità di cavarsi un sassolino, ci si dice perchè no?

Comunque ok, non è avvoltoio.
Ed è il tuo benefattore.


----------



## JON (26 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sto guardando con Mattia un programma di national geographic dove é stato fattovquesto test.
> Alla fine do la " soluzione"
> 
> Sei in un centro commerciale all ora di pranzo e ci sono due hamburgerie una davanti all altra.
> ...


.


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok mi scuso.
> Però potresti anche notare tutte le offese sue gratuite su di me.
> Che ne dici?
> Un piccolissimo sguardo, un pulviscolo che ti chiedo, onestamente di mettere sul piatto della bilancia.
> ...


Fra un po‘ uscirà fuori che io debba a te delle scuse. sta di fatto che quello per cui ti contesto qualcosa è vero. tu come altri vi inventate o manipolate le cose perché altrimenti poco ci sarebbe da dire se non che io esagero quando mi si rompe il cazzo. indi per cui smetti di fare la vittima.


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok mi scuso.
> Però potresti anche notare tutte le offese sue gratuite su di me.
> Che ne dici?
> Un piccolissimo sguardo, un pulviscolo che ti chiedo, onestamente di mettere sul piatto della bilancia.
> ...


Ma certo che le noto, a volte lo trovo anche insistente e scassamaroni.
Io glielo dico e glielo scrivo.
Più di questo cosa devo fare? Correre in tuo aiuto ogni volta che ti rompe i maroni?
L'altra volta sono intervenuta dicendogli che era peggio di una zecca attaccata al culo perché aveva preso in giro Tebe (scherzosamente, credo) e mi sono ritrovata un commento di Stermy sul mio culo e una serie di post offensivi.
Se intervengo per esprimere il mio dissenso nei suoi confronti vengo comunque insultata, se intervengo per difenderlo dalle solite calunnie mi dite che lo difendo e basta...d'ora in poi mi faccio i cazzi miei e amen


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo che le noto, a volte lo trovo anche insistente e scassamaroni.
> Io glielo dico e glielo scrivo.
> Più di questo cosa devo fare? Correre in tuo aiuto ogni volta che ti rompe i maroni?
> L'altra volta sono intervenuta dicendogli che era peggio di una zecca attaccata al culo perché aveva preso in giro Tebe (scherzosamente, credo) e mi sono ritrovata un commento di Stermy sul mio culo e una serie di post offensivi.
> Se intervengo per esprimere il mio dissenso vengo insultata, se intervengo per difenderlo dalle solite calunnie mi dite che lo difendo e basta...d'ora in poi mi faccio i cazzi miei e amen


Certo che era scherzoso.


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Certo che era scherzoso.


Io lo so amore ma non tutti comprendono il tuo fine umorismo


----------



## @lex (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io lo so amore ma non tutti comprendono il tuo fine umorismo


Dirti stronzetta è abbastanza fine?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Fra un po‘ uscirà fuori che io debba a te delle scuse. sta di fatto che quello per cui ti contesto qualcosa è vero. tu come altri vi inventate o manipolate le cose perché altrimenti poco ci sarebbe da dire se non che io esagero quando mi si rompe il cazzo. indi per cui smetti di fare la vittima.


Si hai ragione:
come disse argutamente la contessa:
L'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo che le noto, a volte lo trovo anche insistente e scassamaroni.
> Io glielo dico e glielo scrivo.
> Più di questo cosa devo fare? Correre in tuo aiuto ogni volta che ti rompe i maroni?
> L'altra volta sono intervenuta dicendogli che era peggio di una zecca attaccata al culo perché aveva preso in giro Tebe (scherzosamente, credo) e mi sono ritrovata un commento di Stermy sul mio culo e una serie di post offensivi.
> Se intervengo per esprimere il mio dissenso nei suoi confronti vengo comunque insultata, se intervengo per difenderlo dalle solite calunnie mi dite che lo difendo e basta...d'ora in poi mi faccio i cazzi miei e amen


Il succo del mio discorso è:
Per quanto ti possa sembrare incredibile:
Nessuno è perfetto a sto mondo.


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il succo del mio discorso è:
> Per quanto ti possa sembrare incredibile:
> *Nessuno è perfetto a sto mondo*.


Sono d'accordo.

Basta che ad ognuno si attribuisca la giusta imperfezione. Se mi dici che lui è un rompicoglioni e a volte potrebbe evitare tante esagerazioni, ti do ragione. Se mi dici che è un avvoltoio, ti devo contraddire perché è una falsità.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.


Io ho scelto B ma poi dietro di me c'è la fila :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> 
> Basta che ad ognuno si attribuisca la giusta imperfezione. Se mi dici che lui è un rompicoglioni e a volte potrebbe evitare tante esagerazioni, ti do ragione. Se mi dici che è un avvoltoio, ti devo contraddire perché è una falsità.


Hai ragione ho caricato la mano.
Perchè volevo ottenere un certo effetto.
E l'ho ottenuto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sovviene un altro esperimento però.
> 
> Via via, ogni "cavia" inconsapevole viene fatta aspettare in una stanza con altre persone, tutti complici. A tutti viene detto di aspettare. A un certo punto dalla porta chiusa della stanza accanto arriva fumo e rumori di fuoco.
> 
> ...


Ricordo anch'io questo esperimento.


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho caricato la mano.
> Perchè volevo ottenere un certo effetto.
> E l'ho ottenuto.


Tipo? Provocare?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tipo? Provocare?


NO...no 
Una sorta di test.


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO...no
> Una sorta di test.


L'ho superato? Con che punteggio?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> L'ho superato? Con che punteggio?


Ma non era su di te il test no?


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> *Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".*
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.


Hahahaha...sfigateeee


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi sovviene un altro esperimento però.
> 
> Via via, ogni "cavia" inconsapevole viene fatta aspettare in una stanza con altre persone, tutti complici. A tutti viene detto di aspettare. A un certo punto dalla porta chiusa della stanza accanto arriva fumo e rumori di fuoco.
> 
> ...


Ma se sono tutti d'accordo... Altrimenti si sarebbero salvati tutti a vicenda, tranne i veneti.


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma certo che le noto, a volte lo trovo anche insistente e scassamaroni.
> Io glielo dico e glielo scrivo.
> Più di questo cosa devo fare? Correre in tuo aiuto ogni volta che ti rompe i maroni?
> L'altra volta sono intervenuta dicendogli che era peggio di una zecca attaccata al culo perché aveva preso in giro Tebe (scherzosamente, credo) e mi sono ritrovata un commento di Stermy sul mio culo e una serie di post offensivi.
> Se intervengo per esprimere il mio dissenso nei suoi confronti vengo comunque insultata, se intervengo per difenderlo dalle solite calunnie mi dite che lo difendo e basta...d'ora in poi mi faccio i cazzi miei e amen


Non fai prima a lasciarlo?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (26 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Non fai prima a lasciarlo?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Hai ragione.

Ti metti con me Zod? Mi sento già sola


----------



## Zod (26 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ti metti con me Zod? Mi sento già sola


Mi sembra una bellissima idea, così mentre i nostri figli giocano insieme, io gioco con te :sorriso2:


----------



## Sole (27 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bellissima idea, così mentre i nostri figli giocano insieme, io gioco con te :sorriso2:


Ottimo, a me piace giocare 

Basta che non ti metti a sclerare anche tu sul forum eh!


----------



## JON (28 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sembra una bellissima idea, così mentre i nostri figli giocano insieme, io gioco con te :sorriso2:


Ah zod, ma che ti sei inciuccito?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ah zod, ma che ti sei inciuccito?


Sente la primavera.
Tu non la senti ?


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> L ottanta per cento delle persone risponde con una maggioranza di A, che vuol dire sempre secondo questi psico antropologi che gli individui trovano la loro dimensione non nella massa ma nella idea di forza di aggregazione trovando "tranquillizzante" demandare le decisioni ad un lidear (primo della fila eccetera)
> Un gruppo salva la vita, memoria ancestrale, e quindi concorre alla evoluzione.
> Praticamente i b sono non uniformati e non da gruppo quindi  in qualche modo inadatti alla evoluzione in quanto "soli".
> Secondo questi studiosi siamo quello che siamo per avere fatto gruppo.
> E soprattutto saperlo fare.



Ciao

il fatto è, che un altro gruppo psico ... siennese ... :mrgreen:, sostiene che, chi segue un gruppo per un senso di tranquillità, non ha capito un cappero della storia dell'evoluzione. L'evoluzione ha partorito troppi caproni che ci hanno portato alla deriva, che il gruppo non sempre protegge ... anzi, a volte si divora e si auto-distrugge da dentro. Sta sorgendo un nuovo adattamento verso le condizioni ambientali ... affinché non nasceranno buoni pecoroni, i più diligenti creano un gruppo con distinguo verso ciò che li circonda ... 

Se no, dovremmo iniziare tutti a tradire ... visto, che pian piano i più tradiscono. 
Chi sa, che pecorone ... seguono i traditori ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che un altro gruppo psico ... siennese ... :mrgreen:, sostiene che, chi segue un gruppo per un senso di tranquillità, non ha capito un cappero della storia dell'evoluzione. L'evoluzione ha partorito troppi caproni che ci hanno portato alla deriva, che il gruppo non sempre protegge ... anzi, a volte si divora e si auto-distrugge da dentro. Sta sorgendo un nuovo adattamento verso le condizioni ambientali ... affinché non nasceranno buoni pecoroni, i più diligenti creano un gruppo con distinguo verso ciò che li circonda ...
> 
> ...


----------

